# High White Blood Cell Count and No Symptoms



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

What could be causing my high WBC? I have had a high WBC since I was 18 years old (now 25). Last time it was around 15 but it fluctuates from 11-15. The last time I was tested, the Neutrophils were the culprit. I have no symptoms of any sort of infection, don't have any STDS, etc. It has even been high right after finishing a round of antibiotics to clear up a sinus infection.

All of my other blood work comes back completely normal, even my vitamins and nutrients, which I get checked often because I've had weight loss surgery.

I have tested positive for Rheumatoid Factor and ANA when I was 12 years old. From what I was told, the ANA is probably positive because I have rheumatoid arthritis in my ankle.

I have pretty bad allergies and asthma(not as bad). I even have dermographia, which is just a pretty annoying, obnoxious skin reaction to anything that touches my skin. I've also always had hypertrophic scaring, which is another overreaction of my immune system.

Could I have an autoimmune disease? Can my body just always be on the lookout? A little overzealous? Could it be high just from allergies? From being overweight?

I've always wondered if my body was just ALWAYS fighting something that it thought was an intruder.

Anyone have any experience with this? It's a mystery to me and my doctors never paid any attention to it, because everything else is normal and the WBC has never been high enough to cause any of them to be alarmed.

I'm also wondering if it will have any effect on getting pregnant or a developing fetus (would my body try to destroy it?)


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hig...SECTION=causes
in microbiology we went through this as we observed our own blood and a former student in the class found out she had leukemia that way.
High WBC can be from several things: infection, drug reaction, leukemia.

http://www.bloodindex.org/leukocytosis.php
sounds like you may have neutrophilia which is associated with things like chronic inflammatory diseases, hemolysis,etc. This is an interesting resource that will give you a lot of decent info. Look into it. You may have a benign blood disorder that is linked to some other underlying condition.


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Because you've listed a number of autoimmune-sounding problems (the arthritis, the intense allergies, the dermographia) I would lean toward that. I'm not a doctor, but I have had my share of health problems, including cancer (mine are on the opposite end of the spectrum - an underfunctioning immune system). I'm biased because I've spent years researching nutrition, at least as it relates to my own problems, but if I were you I would look to my diet, start reading about the role of nutrition and autoimmune disorders (if you haven't already), and start making changes. That'll make it easier to keep the weight off, too, as an added bonus! I remember that one of the books by Andrew Weil, MD specifically addressed autoimmune problems....if I can find it I will post the title. What do the doctors say about all this?

Will be sending you healthy vibes and warm thoughts...hope this gets resolved.







:







:







:


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

I was thinking that too ACsmom. I've also been having more reactions to food lately. Hives on my forearms and back. I think I might have developed a gluten/casein allergy. I know I am already lactose intolerant as well, as a result of my weight loss surgery. I've had some mucus in my stools too, which leads me more and more to the gluten intolerance. I'm going to make an appointment to get tested for that.

At this point, the WBC is not nearly as high it would be in leukemia and the type with high neutrophils (chronic neutrophilic leukemia) is extremely rare with less than 100 cases ever reported/diagnosed. The rest of the differentials are normal.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

i wonder if you are having an intestinal yeast overgrowth? have you tried taking antifungals and probiotics? that could cause an increase in food sensitivities, overactive immune system, abnormalities in poop, etc.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

That might be it!

Could antibiotics cause an intestinal yeast overgrowth?

I was on almost of month of antibiotics...

First Z-pak 5 days
Second Augmentin 10 days
Third Penicillin 10 days

All for a sinus infection that wouldn't go away.

I actually started having a reaction to the penicillin, itchy all over.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

asymptomatic gall bladder problems?


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

It's interesting you mentioned the gallbladder, as gallbladder problems are somewhat common after weight loss surgery and my doctors said to keep a lookout for any problems. I'm going to have to get that checked too!


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freud* 
That might be it!

Could antibiotics cause an intestinal yeast overgrowth?

I was on almost of month of antibiotics...

First Z-pak 5 days
Second Augmentin 10 days
Third Penicillin 10 days

All for a sinus infection that wouldn't go away.

I actually started having a reaction to the penicillin, itchy all over.


YES YES YES!!! antibiotics are the prime culprit when it comes to yeast overgrowth. many countries in europe actually require a doctor to prescribe probiotics along with any antibiotic prescription. i would say it is highly likely that you are dealing with a yeast issue. i would really recommend starting with a good strong probiotic. it might make you feel bad initially - as yeast dies off, it releases toxins that can make you feel pretty crummy. you can also get prescription antifungals as well, but i would start with the probiotic to see if you can get it that way. there are also dietary changes you can make to help prohibit the yeast from growing - yeast loves sugars (carbs, sweeteners, etc.).


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freud* 
That might be it!

Could antibiotics cause an intestinal yeast overgrowth?

I was on almost of month of antibiotics...

First Z-pak 5 days
Second Augmentin 10 days
Third Penicillin 10 days

All for a sinus infection that wouldn't go away.

I actually started having a reaction to the penicillin, itchy all over.

oh, yeah. that can def cause a yeast overgrowth. the sinus infection can increase your WBCs and it says in the links I posted that reactions to medications (ie penicillin) can increase it. However, if you've always had neutrophilia....


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, that's true, I've had neutrophilia for a while now. Is it possible to have a chronic overgrowth for so long? I do have the typical allergic shiners and have had them for a long time, which I think is also a symptom of yeast overgrowth, from what I've read. After briefly reading up on yeast overgrowth, I do have almost all of the symptoms. I wonder if I've had this for quite some time now.

FuzzyOne-Thank you for all the excellent info. I'm going to start myself on an anti-fungal diet and probiotics and also see my if my doc will prescribe some anti-fungals-if he doesn't think I'm crazy. I read that many doctors don't recognize it or treat it.


----------



## NaturesCures (Jul 23, 2009)

I recently stumbled onto finding that I have a very serious case of Yeast Overgrowth throughout my entire system. I've been off & on antibotics most of my life, the first time @ 9 months old with double pneumonia. About 5 weeks ago I began using Black Walnut Hull powder, P'au d'Arco bark & tea, eating more raw garlic & raw onions and taking Acidophelus with Probiotics. Slowly I am actually beginning to feel better. About 2 weeks into using my "home remedies" I developed a severe case of oral thrush. I began gargling with diluted perioxde and with tea tree oil - 3 drops to 6 ounces of water. I had to beg the doctor for nyacatin for the thrush, and the doctor refuses to consider anything like yeast overgrowth being valid. I thought a lot of what I was experiencing was part of getting older (49) but its actually yeast overgrowth symptoms at a severe degree. But I think this will be a cleansing process for at least a year or two and incorporating the anti-yeast diets.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a high white blood cell count, and I have supposedly chronic lyme. Have you been tested for that?


----------



## Grover (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey there - this thread is a little historic now...but I was wonder if you found the answer to your high(er) than normal blood cell count Freud?

I have similar results for every blood test I've had over the last 10 years (only 4 of them) - slightly higher counts, noted by diagnostics, but hasn't bothered any doctors - and have wondered if perhaps it is related to bacterial vaginosis, which I have had mildly on and off over the same period of time. Or if it's something more systemic...?

ETA: The only other odd thing I have, is a benign bone tumour in my ankle - which, by all accounts grew in the bone when I was young, and isn't now active. I've never asked anyone if that could be related either.
I mention because when googling, one of the causes I found was:

"Chronic bone marrow diseases such as a myeloproliferative disorder."

ETA-2: I lied. I also have bad knees, Chondromalica Patellae - which I can also imagine irritates the immune system in a mild, but similar way to some forms of arthritis.

Okay - that was my last attempt at grasping at straws. 

Being pregnant does make you curious about these things!









Best,

G
x


----------



## Paetra Lara (Dec 12, 2011)

the high white blood cell count is probably due to your RA. high white blood cell counts indicate either infection or inflamation. im not a dr either but i have RA and a high white blood cell count.


----------

